# mysterious azureus death?



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

I did have 2 baby azureus and I was keeping them very simple in a 8oz deli cup with paper towel and a piece of pothos plant to hide they were doing great growing like weeds and out grew the deli cup. So i moved them to a plastic tub that is 8inches long by 5inches wide and 4inches tall well they were doing great and one day after work i came in and one of them was dead im not sure what happened and I was wondering if the move into the bigger tub was a bad move anyone had any ideas.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

8 oz? i don't keep darts in anything smaller than a 190 0z. but for two? did you type that in wrong, if thats actually what you were keeping them in for more than just transporting they probably died of stress. was this a typo?

how big were the frogs (age and size) when you transported them into the larger bin? it could have been many things, what were your temps, humidity, feeding schedule, did you wash the bin and not rinse enough...it could have been a million things.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

those enclosures seem really really small by the description im reading


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

One thing to remember too is that in a container that small environmental changes really have no buffer. They can be pretty swift. Sorry to hear about the lose. Is the other frog doing ok?

Nate


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

The other frog is fine and the frogs are just morphed so there very tiny and the container is basically a 16oz deli cup but shorter so i just figured it was 8oz. The cup had moss and a piece of pothos and a few leaves for hiding. I keep all my little dart frogs in little containers so I can make sure they get food. I dont know if this is a good thing or not. Temps range from 72 to 80 mostly staying around 76.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i mean thats still really small imo, ive been putting my fresh oow's in a 12x12x12 exo, and thats still pretty small


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, thats still pretty small. if you are using something that size just put one frog per cup to reduce stress. i would suggest getting some of the 190 oz. containers from 
http://www.dartfrogdepot.com. they work for a lot of things, and would help reduce stress for your guys.


----------

